# Nexus 10 on sale today



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/05/29/deal-alert-refurbished-nexus-10-32gb-on-sale-for-380-plus-5-shipping-on-woot-65-off/

Just figured I would leave this here in case if anyone is interested. They're refurbs, but it's a great price.


----------

